# Hello from Central New York



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

I just found this forum a few days ago and I know that I am going to spend a lot of time haunting the pages here finding for inspiration for my next Halloween project. 

Red


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello also from CNY


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Red.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I found this forum about nine month's ago, and I've been posting here ever since!! There are some great people here with great ideas! This place can really be addicting!!


----------



## The Flickering Candle (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi...
Welcome from another "Yorker". I know you will enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome Red if you dont get inspiration here you must be dead lol


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello from the barn.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Welcome! Haunt away! Fellow NYer here too.


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Greetings Red
Are you related to Johnny?
Just asking.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and








to the forum!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Redwalker from a NY "Lowlander"! I'm sure you'll enjoy and get great ideas on this forum.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum red! Nice to have new members!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello from the Capital District/Adirondacks in NY! And welcome!


----------

